

Apple Hiring a Team to Build "the Future of Cloud Services" - mvs
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2011/04/apple-hiring-a-team-to-build-t.php

======
tvon
No new news, just a job listing.

edit: Meaning, this is a job listing that could normally apply to a MobileMe
position, but given recent speculation about apple expanding their "cloud",
the job listing is used as fuel for that fire.

~~~
phlux
Given their new DC builds in NC though - and the recent purchase of 12
petabytes of Isilon storage... the writing is on the wall.

~~~
Zev
12 petabytes isn't really that much nowadays.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
12 petabytes makes Apple Isilon's largest customer:
[http://www.geekwire.com/2011/apple-plans-huge-digital-
storag...](http://www.geekwire.com/2011/apple-plans-huge-digital-storage-buy-
isilon-backbone-media-locker)

------
nickpinkston
FTFY: "...Cloud Services at Apple"

I can't imagine Apple being open enough to actually become the future player
in this.

~~~
callumjones
They have a pretty big trojan horse to push cloud services. iOS.

~~~
goatforce5
Isn't ITMS the largest distributor of digital music in the world, and 3rd or
so large of music generally? I can imagine if they let you stream your
music/video purchases from the cloud that they'd end up with a few customers
for that.

